
Monzo now supports IFTTT - simonvc
https://monzo.com/features/ifttt/
======
cjCamel
Monzo are a new UK bank, and the first bank to get onto IFTTT. It's really
interesting to see what automations users are creating to make automatic
transfers to savings pots, based on things like sleep, exercise, social media
activity.

It's been a day so far, so once they open out more features it could be quite
a gamechanger.

